# Proguard Obfuscator macht Probleme



## Guest (19. Jul 2008)

Ich versuche gerade mit EclipseME und Proguard ein obfuskiertes JAR/JAD zu erstellen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich in Eclipse J2ME->Create obfuscated Package wähle bekomme ich (ohne Fehlermeldungen) ein xxx_obf.jar in meinem deployed-Ordner. Sobald ich dieses aber per Nokia Application Installer auf meinem 6230i installiere lässt es sich nicht starten. Es wird zwar ganz normal unter "Sammlung" angezeigt (mit Icon, nicht grau), wenn ich es aber öffne kommt ein "Programmfehler" und die Details dazu lauten "java/lang/VerifyError: e.".

Was bedeutet das? Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## RedNifre (20. Jul 2008)

(Mist, war nicht angemeldet)

Also, in den Sun Emulatoren funktioniert es gut. Anscheinend will mein Nokia nicht so recht mit dem obfuskierten JAR zusammenarbeiten.

Was muss man denn besonderes machen, damit obfuskierte JARs auch mit Nokia-Handys funktionieren?


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Wundert mich, dass die JAR im Sun Emu. läuft...

Normalerweise musste die JAD-Datei noch anpassen, da da meist das 
	
	
	
	





```
MIDlet-1: Name,Icon(falls vorhanden),package.Startdatei
```
fehlt...


----------

